# Carbon Collective Molecule and Nero coatings



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Recently had my TT fully detailed and coated with Carbon Collective Molecule base coat and Nero as a top coat.

VERY impressed with the results, just hope it lives up to the longevity claims.
Time will tell.

The beading photo's below are from the car being a little dirty too, believe it or not, after a week of commuting on a dirty A road, totalling around 150 miles or so.


----------



## IODETAIL (Mar 20, 2019)

Looking good!!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

And here is a video that the detailer knocked up if anyone is interested:

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8XLptUHZ0S/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks cracking, love Carbon collective stuff will be looking to coat my new car in September with Molecule and Nero


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

ChrisHorner said:


> Looks cracking, love Carbon collective stuff will be looking to coat my new car in September with Molecule and Nero


Well worth it so far! Very impressed.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

them guys did a good job, and nice vid too!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

JimLethbridge said:


> them guys did a good job, and nice vid too!


They really did!
Thoroughly impressed by the attention to detail, and level of professionalism.

The guy is a perfectionist!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm interested in this - there's very little info about this coating out there in the public domain. Is it new?


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Sawel said:


> I'm interested in this - there's very little info about this coating out there in the public domain. Is it new?


Yes, think it only launched at the end of November 2019.
I had a lot of trouble finding any reviews/vids of it before deciding.

Just thought, it's new, it's from Carbon Collective and it's expensive, must be good! haha.

Glad I took the punt.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Did you get a 5 or 7 year warranty? Annual service/inspection required I expect?


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Sawel said:


> Did you get a 5 or 7 year warranty? Annual service/inspection required I expect?


Oh, I'm not too sure actually.
How do I find that out?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Any reputable detailer who offers ceramic coating services will offer warranty as long as an annual inspection/service is adhered to and a few other common sense things like avoiding local car washes.

Whoever installed the coating will tell you.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi! How your coating is performing so far? Does it suffer from water spotting? 
I would like to go back to coating, but water spotting issue on the just putting me off(had CSL+Exo before).


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi Mugen,

I put the Molecule and Nero coatings on my an 3 series touring, so far I find the Carbon Collective better against water spotting than the Gtechniq CSL and Exo. But it's early days yet and only recently got waterspotting on the Gtechniq CSl and Exo from not driving for 4 weeks.

Personally I find the CC so far better than the Gtechniq, if it lasts two - three years I'd be happy. Since Exo requires a recoat after about 1.5 - 2 years.


----------

